# Kernel Panic not syncing, Attempted to kill init

## pablocool

Hello

I have prepare portable gentoo distribution on pendrive. I had to include my own custom initramfs because I needed to wait until USB ready.

This is how it looks like:

```
#!/bin/busybox sh

ROOT="99927ee8-3807-4fad-84dd-b247e0e06c0f"

rescue_shell() {

    echo "Something went wrong. Dropping to a shell."

    exec sh

}

# Mount the /proc and /sys filesystems.

mount -t proc none /proc || rescue_shell

mount -t sysfs none /sys || rescue_shell

# Wait until root device is ready

#while [ 1 ]; do

#  blkid | grep $ROOT > /dev/null

#  if [ $? -eq 0 ]; then

#    exit

#  fi

#done

until blkid | grep $ROOT > /dev/null; do

  sleep 1

done

# Do your stuff here.

echo "This script just mounts and boots the rootfs, nothing else!"

# Mount the root filesystem.

mount -o ro $(findfs UUID="$ROOT") /mnt/root || rescue_shell

# Clean up.

umount /proc || rescue_shell

umount /sys || rescue_shell

# Boot the real thing.

#exec switch_root /mnt/root /sbin/init || rescue_shell

exec switch_root /mnt/root /usr/lib/systemd/systemd

```

Of course I included all needed USB/FS modeules into kernel. All looked fine. It is booting in VirtualBox (via small transparent file pointing my USB), my laptop Samsung Ultra 7, X99 Xeon server and small PC based on i3.

However when I tried to run it on old ACER 5100 or on rather new IBM P410 I met kernel panic

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-kctp33jBPXE/WiEHhURbO-I/AAAAAAAAM1c/JjDwEeiecJ455p3ppRIX5mYVc-6FOJT3QCL0BGAYYCw/h1536/729199191421763901%253Faccount_id%253D1

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-dNre6m1CyGA/WiEHIwuTOFI/AAAAAAAAM1E/33tWOZPsEpc2xpc1XGWFnQgHReVQdWTXgCL0BGAYYCw/h1536/2286504281426823156%253Faccount_id%253D1

I stuck. I have no idea what may be wrong. I boot those two machines from gentoo livecd with success. I investigated modules and all looks to be in place.

Google is totally not helpful. Looks noone creates custom initramfs scripts.

I need your help Guys.

BR

Paweł

----------

## joanandk

 *pablocool wrote:*   

> Of course I included all needed USB/FS modeules into kernel. All looked fine. It is booting in VirtualBox (via small transparent file pointing my USB), my laptop Samsung Ultra 7, X99 Xeon server and small PC based on i3.
> 
> However when I tried to run it on old ACER 5100 or on rather new IBM P410 I met kernel panic

 

Just to be sure: You have activated OHCI in the Kernel? I would say that your ACER and IBM uses OHCI and not UHCI.

 *pablocool wrote:*   

> Looks noone creates custom initramfs scripts.

 

I do.

BR

----------

## pablocool

You are right. Better to double check. 

This is output from IBM run from livecd:

```
0:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Sky Lake Host Bridge/DRAM Registers [8086:190f] (rev 07)

        Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Skylake Host Bridge/DRAM Registers [1565:3114]

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

        Capabilities: <access denied>

        Kernel driver in use: skl_uncore

00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Sky Lake PCIe Controller (x16) [8086:1901] (rev 07) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 120

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff

        Memory behind bridge: de000000-df0fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000002fe0000000-0000002ff1ffffff

        Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

                PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

        Capabilities: <access denied>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

        Kernel modules: shpchp

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:1902] (rev 06) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Device [1565:3114]

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 130

        Region 0: Memory at 2ffe000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Region 2: Memory at c0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Region 4: I/O ports at f000 [size=64]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at 000c0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: <access denied>

        Kernel driver in use: i915

        Kernel modules: i915

00:08.0 System peripheral [0880]: Intel Corporation Sky Lake Gaussian Mixture Model [8086:1911]

        Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Skylake Gaussian Mixture Model [1565:3114]

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

        Region 0: Memory at 2fff012000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:14.0 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:a2af] (prog-if 30 [XHCI])

        Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Device [1565:6409]

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 127

        Region 0: Memory at 2fff000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Capabilities: <access denied>

        Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:16.0 Communication controller [0780]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:a2ba]

        Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Device [1565:3114]

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 131

        Region 0: Memory at 2fff011000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: <access denied>

        Kernel driver in use: mei_me

        Kernel modules: mei_me

00:17.0 SATA controller [0106]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:a282] (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

        Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Device [1565:5223]

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 128

        Region 0: Memory at d7104000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

        Region 1: Memory at d7107000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Region 2: I/O ports at f090 [size=8]

        Region 3: I/O ports at f080 [size=4]

        Region 4: I/O ports at f060 [size=32]

        Region 5: Memory at d7106000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

        Capabilities: <access denied>

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

        Kernel modules: ahci

00:1b.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:a2eb] (rev f0) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 121

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff

        Memory behind bridge: dc000000-dd0fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000002fc0000000-0000002fd1ffffff

        Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

                PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

        Capabilities: <access denied>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

        Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1b.5 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:a2ec] (rev f0) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

        Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 122

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff

        Memory behind bridge: da000000-db0fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000002fa0000000-0000002fb1ffffff

        Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

                PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

        Capabilities: <access denied>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

        Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:a294] (rev f0) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 123

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000b000-0000bfff

        Memory behind bridge: df200000-df2fffff

        Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

                PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

        Capabilities: <access denied>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

        Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.5 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:a295] (rev f0) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

        Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 124

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000a000-0000afff

        Memory behind bridge: d8000000-d90fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000002f80000000-0000002f91ffffff

        Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

                PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

        Capabilities: <access denied>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

        Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.6 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:a296] (rev f0) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

        Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 125

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=06, subordinate=06, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00009000-00009fff

        Memory behind bridge: d6000000-d70fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000002f60000000-0000002f71ffffff

        Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

                PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

        Capabilities: <access denied>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

        Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.7 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:a297] (rev f0) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

        Interrupt: pin D routed to IRQ 126

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=07, subordinate=07, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00008000-00008fff

        Memory behind bridge: d4000000-d50fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000002f40000000-0000002f51ffffff

        Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

                PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

        Capabilities: <access denied>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

        Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:a2c8]

        Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Device [1565:3114]

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

00:1f.2 Memory controller [0580]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:a2a1]

        Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Device [1565:3114]

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

        Region 0: Memory at d7100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

00:1f.4 SMBus [0c05]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:a2a3]

        Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Device [1565:3114]

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

        Region 0: Memory at 2fff010000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Region 4: I/O ports at f040 [size=32]

        Kernel modules: i2c_i801

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation Device [10de:1b81] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device [1043:8599]

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 132

        Region 0: Memory at de000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Region 1: Memory at 2fe0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Region 3: Memory at 2ff0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=32M]

        Region 5: I/O ports at e000 [size=128]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at df000000 [disabled] [size=512K]

        Capabilities: <access denied>

        Kernel driver in use: nvidia

        Kernel modules: nvidiafb, nouveau, nvidia_drm, nvidia

01:00.1 Audio device [0403]: NVIDIA Corporation Device [10de:10f0] (rev a1)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device [1043:8599]

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

        Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 17

        Region 0: Memory at df080000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: <access denied>

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

        Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

```

And this from ACER:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS480/RS482/RS485 Host Bridge [1002:5950] (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] RS480/RS482/RS485 Host Bridge [1025:009f]

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64

00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RC4xx/RS4xx PCI Bridge [int gfx] [1002:5a3f] (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=64

   I/O behind bridge: 00009000-00009fff

   Memory behind bridge: fc000000-fc0fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f8000000-00000000fbffffff

   Capabilities: [44] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed+

   Capabilities: [b0] Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] RC4xx/RS4xx PCI Bridge [int gfx] [1025:009f]

00:04.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RC4xx/RS4xx PCI Express Port 1 [1002:5a36] (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: fast devsel

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff

   Memory behind bridge: 68000000-681fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000068200000-00000000683fffff

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [b0] Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RC4xx/RS4xx PCI Express Port 1 [1002:5950]

   Capabilities: [b8] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed+

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:05.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RC4xx/RS4xx PCI Express Port 2 [1002:5a37] (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: fast devsel

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00003000-00003fff

   Memory behind bridge: 68400000-685fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000068600000-00000000687fffff

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [b0] Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RC4xx/RS4xx PCI Express Port 2 [1002:5950]

   Capabilities: [b8] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed+

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:12.0 IDE interface [0101]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] IXP SB4x0 Serial ATA Controller [1002:4379] (rev 80) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])

   Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] IXP SB4x0 Serial ATA Controller [1002:4379]

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 22

   I/O ports at 8440 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 8434 [size=4]

   I/O ports at 8438 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 8430 [size=4]

   I/O ports at 8400 [size=16]

   Memory at fc407000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at 68800000 [disabled] [size=512K]

   Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Kernel driver in use: sata_sil

   Kernel modules: sata_sil, pata_acpi, ata_generic

00:13.0 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] IXP SB4x0 USB Host Controller [1002:4374] (rev 80) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] IXP SB4x0 USB Host Controller [1025:009f]

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 19

   Memory at fc404000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Kernel driver in use: ohci-pci

   Kernel modules: ohci_pci

00:13.1 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] IXP SB4x0 USB Host Controller [1002:4375] (rev 80) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] IXP SB4x0 USB Host Controller [1025:009f]

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 19

   Memory at fc405000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Kernel driver in use: ohci-pci

   Kernel modules: ohci_pci

00:13.2 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] IXP SB4x0 USB2 Host Controller [1002:4373] (rev 80) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] IXP SB4x0 USB2 Host Controller [1025:009f]

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 19

   Memory at fc406000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

   Kernel modules: ehci_pci

00:14.0 SMBus [0c05]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] IXP SB4x0 SMBus Controller [1002:4372] (rev 83)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] IXP SB4x0 SMBus Controller [1025:009f]

   Flags: 66MHz, medium devsel

   I/O ports at 8410 [size=16]

   Memory at 68880000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [b0] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable- Fixed+

00:14.1 IDE interface [0101]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] IXP SB4x0 IDE Controller [1002:4376] (rev 80) (prog-if 82 [Master PriP])

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] IXP SB4x0 IDE Controller [1025:009f]

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16

   I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 03f4

   I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 0374

   I/O ports at 8420 [size=16]

   Capabilities: [70] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Kernel driver in use: pata_atiixp

   Kernel modules: pata_atiixp, pata_acpi, ata_generic

00:14.2 Audio device [0403]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller [1002:437b] (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller [1025:009f]

   Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16

   Memory at fc400000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

   Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

00:14.3 ISA bridge [0601]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] IXP SB4x0 PCI-ISA Bridge [1002:4377] (rev 80)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] IXP SB4x0 PCI-ISA Bridge [1025:009f]

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0

00:14.4 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] IXP SB4x0 PCI-PCI Bridge [1002:4371] (rev 80) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=06, subordinate=08, sec-latency=64

   I/O behind bridge: 0000a000-0000afff

   Memory behind bridge: fc100000-fc1fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 60000000-67ffffff

00:18.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration [1022:1100]

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [80] HyperTransport: Host or Secondary Interface

00:18.1 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map [1022:1101]

   Flags: fast devsel

00:18.2 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller [1022:1102]

   Flags: fast devsel

00:18.3 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control [1022:1103]

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [f0] Secure device <?>

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS482M [Mobility Radeon Xpress 200] [1002:5975] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] RS482M [Mobility Radeon Xpress 200] [1025:009f]

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 66, IRQ 11

   Memory at f8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]

   I/O ports at 9000 [size=256]

   Memory at fc000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at 000c0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

06:01.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8100/8101L/8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [10ec:8139] (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] RTL-8100/8101L/8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [1025:009f]

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 21

   I/O ports at a000 [size=256]

   Memory at fc100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: 8139too

   Kernel modules: 8139cp, 8139too

06:02.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Qualcomm Atheros AR2413/AR2414 Wireless Network Adapter [AR5005G(S) 802.11bg] [168c:001a] (rev 01)

   Subsystem: AMBIT Microsystem Corp. AR2413/AR2414 Wireless Network Adapter [AR5005G(S) 802.11bg] [1468:0418]

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 168, IRQ 22

   Memory at fc110000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: ath5k

   Kernel modules: ath5k

06:04.0 CardBus bridge [0607]: ENE Technology Inc CB-712/4 Cardbus Controller [1524:1412] (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] CB-712/4 Cardbus Controller [1025:009f]

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 168, IRQ 20

   Memory at fc101000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Bus: primary=06, secondary=07, subordinate=07, sec-latency=176

   Memory window 0: 60000000-63ffffff (prefetchable)

   Memory window 1: 6c000000-6fffffff

   I/O window 0: 0000a400-0000a4ff

   I/O window 1: 0000a800-0000a8ff

   16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 1

   Kernel driver in use: yenta_cardbus

   Kernel modules: yenta_socket

06:04.1 FLASH memory [0501]: ENE Technology Inc ENE PCI Memory Stick Card Reader Controller [1524:0530] (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] ENE PCI Memory Stick Card Reader Controller [1025:009f]

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 10

   Memory at fc100400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

06:04.2 SD Host controller [0805]: ENE Technology Inc ENE PCI Secure Digital Card Reader Controller [1524:0550] (rev 01) (prog-if 01)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] ENE PCI Secure Digital Card Reader Controller [1025:009f]

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 23

   Memory at fc100800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci

   Kernel modules: sdhci_pci

06:04.3 FLASH memory [0501]: ENE Technology Inc FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc: [1524:0520] (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc: [1025:009f]

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 10

   Memory at fc100c00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

06:04.4 FLASH memory [0501]: ENE Technology Inc SD/MMC Card Reader Controller [1524:0551] (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] SD/MMC Card Reader Controller [1025:009f]

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 23

   Memory at fc100100 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci

   Kernel modules: sdhci_pci

```

This is how my kernel config looks like:

```
CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_XHCI_PCI=y

CONFIG_USB_XHCI_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_PCI=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_PCI=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

```

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ji5x9ggbfs83hjw/gentoo-kernel-1.JPG?raw=1

----------

## joanandk

In my script, I have

```
mount none /dev -t devtmpfs
```

without this, USB seems not to be enumerated on some systems fast enough.

```
sleep 5
```

BR

----------

## pablocool

I will try your tip!

but now little update:

Problem is definitely with initramfs. I removed initramfs file from /boot dir.

executed command 

grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg (root=sda.. appeared instead of uuid in grub.cfg)

and put sda instead of uuid into /etc/fstab 

Then all PCs boot correctly even old ACER 5100.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

joanandk,

You do not need an initrd to boot from USB.

There is a selection of kernel parameters you can use.

rootwait waits for the root filesystem to appear.  It will wait forever with no error message, so don't use it for debugging.

rootdelay=<seconds> waits for the given number of seconds then goes ahead anyway.

If the kernel isn't right, it panics in the normal way and the error can help with the fix.

My netbook uses 

```
kernel /boot/4.13.4-gentoo root=/dev/sdb3 rootdelay=5 video=intelfb:mttr:3,ywrap,1024x600-32@60 net.ifnames=0
```

to boot from USB.

----------

## pablocool

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> joanandk,
> 
> You do not need an initrd to boot from USB.
> 
> There is a selection of kernel parameters you can use.
> ...

 

Problem is it will not always be sdb on different PCs. That is why I need initramfs to use uuid.

Unfortunately joanandk devtmpfs tip not helped:(

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pablocool,

Then I misunderstood the problem.

I roll my own initrd and put it together with a kernel provided script.

Its a bit more that you need as it does raid, lvm and separate /usr and /var.

You can chop out the excess.

PARTUUID is better than UUID on the kernel line.  The kernel understands PARTUUID=root=...

No initrd required. 

PARTUUID is a property of a partition.

UUID is a property of a filesystem. 

```
$ /sbin/blkid

/dev/sda1: UUID="9392926d-6408-6e7a-8663-82834138a597" TYPE="linux_raid_member" PARTUUID="0553caf4-01"

/dev/sde1: UUID="c400b18c-0210-4338-a0fd-f437ecbaaf99" TYPE="ext4" PARTLABEL="ext4" PARTUUID="150e6ef1-7ba8-409c-9c3f-dbdecdc9f18b"
```

Notice the different structures of PARTUUIDs between DOS and GPT

----------

## joanandk

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> joanandk,
> 
> You do not need an initrd to boot from USB.
> 
> 

 

Hi NeddySeagoon,

I know, but I was doing more than just only booting from USB. In my setup, USB consists of a squashfs-file with the root on it. I am using my custom initrd to mount squashfs and overlay it, prior to boot into it. So I was not showing all the script (as it is splitted into 3 files and is very specific).

@pablocool

I have taken an other approach: I label my partition with gentoo-squashfs the name "joanandOS". So I do not rely on PartUUID or UUID. Would this be an option for you?:

```
mount LABEL="USB4PabloCool" /newroot
```

Where your USB-partition is labeled "USB4PabloCool".

Another approach is done by Gentoo install-cd: They have a file which is called "livecd" in the root of the cdrom. The initrd mounts each partition and boots as soon as "livecd" file is found.

I will check why your approach with UUID seems to fail on some system.

BR

----------

## pablocool

@joanandk Thank you:) I know LABEL approach, it is definitely nicer than UUID but UUID is not an issue. Read below  :Wink: 

@NeddySeagoon that tutorial is pretty cool! How could I had missed that?!

Anyway Guys, I wanted to check what is going on from unpacking initramfs. When booting things go so fast I couldnt notice errors. Only this stopping kernel panic message. I have no idea how to save terminal output but until any FS is ready where to store files before kernel panic? So I used really shame and awful method - I recorded it with phone...

Being really nasty phone method shown me something like 

```
"...invalid opcode in busybox...".

```

 I recall I had to copy busybox into initramfs. My phone is not Mythbusters like camera and is not recording 1000fps, so I couldnt read 99% of information, but digging above text directed me to this thread

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7643762.html

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> tells that your -march= is set incorrectly in your CFLAGS= in make.conf. 
> 
> Its allowing gcc to use instructions that your CPU does not know how to execute. 
> ...

 

Looks setting in make.conf

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"
```

is not so generic I thought and for some amd64 GPUs it is OK and for some not.

Should I use?

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"
```

and recompile whole system?

I am curious why deleting initramfs resulted in proper booting. Why OS was not complaining about busybox then?

----------

## pablocool

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/GCC_optimization#-march

```
If compiling packages on one computer in order to run them on a different computer (such as when using a fast computer to build for an older, slower machine), then do not use -march=native. "Native" means that the code produced will run only on that type of CPU. The applications built with -march=native on an AMD Athlon 64 CPU will not be able to run on an old VIA C3 CPU.
```

What then?

This is my make.conf I used

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE and USE_EXPAND flags that were used for

# buidling in addition to what is provided by the profile.

USE="bindist"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

MAKEOPTS="-j1"
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pablocool,

I don't know what gcc uses for -march with 

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe" 
```

you would need to look at the build logs.

Different build systems may do different things.

For a boot anywhere system you cannot use -march=native as the code will be built to match whatever CPU hosted the build.

Add 

```
-mtune=generic
```

 to your CFLAGS and leave -march unset. 

If busybox is broken, other packages may be too and not just in the initrd.

-- edit --

An initrd is not required to boot but if its provided, it will be used as a temporary root filesystem.

That means it must work.

----------

## pablocool

I grabbed make.conf from gentoo livecd. I thought livecd must be totally generic. 

My investigation also led me to assumption that

```
-mtune=generic
```

should be solution in my situation. I think I need to 

```
emerge -e @world
```

I'll be back with results.

----------

## pablocool

mtune=generic solved issue  :Smile:  I'd like to report this important message to author of this wiki

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Install_Gentoo_on_a_bootable_USB_stick

do you know how to do that?

BR

Paweł

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pablocool,

Make a Wiki account and log in.

Go to the Wiki page

If you know the change to make, you edit the page :)

If not, click on the discussion tab and start a discussion.  The wiki will notify contributors to the page about changes to the page or discussion.

Welcome to being a contributing member of the Gentoo community.

I hope its the first of many.

----------

